# Bass Size 2012



## CarpWild (Jun 19, 2011)

I don't know about the rest of you, but I have seen more bigger bass caught this year than in years past. Has anyone else noticed this as well?

Though I am a cold weather person and would prefer 25-30 degree weather and waist high snow over 80 degree weather and sun, I am beginning to think that the wacky winter we had, might have had something to do with it. 

Thoughts anyone?


----------



## Countryboy22657 (May 6, 2012)

Yes I would agree and have also caulght more so far this year than the last 2 maybe do to warm winter

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JShort (Sep 16, 2011)

In the ponds I fish I have caught more big ones than the last 2 years this early.


----------



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

The mild winter has the big ones on a weird feed this year. Ive broken my own PB, and also have broken PB's at places i fish, and its not by just ounces, its by pounds. For example one pond i fish my best there was 6lbs 1 oz....got one this year 7lbs 11oz. Another place i fish my PB was 4lbs 15 oz.....i got one this year 7lbs 1oz.

I think if we continue to see more mild winters.....and i might get burnt on the stake for this just like i do on my view about bed fishing, that will we will see the state record broken.....you heard it here first.


----------

